# Just curious



## biggzv (Oct 1, 2011)

Are there any ladies out there that are interested in a growing bhm?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 1, 2011)

biggzv said:


> Are there any ladies out there that are interested in a growing bhm?



Yes

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## BitsySpider (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep. Thank goodness I already got me one <3


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2011)

biggzv said:


> Are there any ladies out there that are interested in a growing bhm?



*why is the man of my wet dreams here on DIMS *

:eat1:


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yes  I would love one


----------



## Deanna (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes yes a thousand times yes!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 2, 2011)

Of course there are! I love my growing BHM. xP


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 4, 2011)

Does a shrinking BHM ruin the chances?


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 4, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Does a shrinking BHM ruin the chances?



only if I can have my little fantasies of him putting the weight back on, and if he doesn't shrink TOO much....


----------



## Deanna (Oct 4, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Does a shrinking BHM ruin the chances?



Any change in shape can be hot, but nothing compares to feeding and reaping the rewards of it: a very fat, very happy man :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 5, 2011)

Heh. . I didn't get quite as much response when I joined, but yeah, there are definitely ladies out there that don't mind helping a man "expand his horizons", so to speak. The hard part is finding someone you can get together with, and making sure you have more common interests than exploring your "growth potential".


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 5, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> only if I can have my little fantasies of him putting the weight back on, and if he doesn't shrink TOO much....





Deanna said:


> Any change in shape can be hot, but nothing compares to feeding and reaping the rewards of it: a very fat, very happy man :bow: :wubu:



I've been dieting. Health reasons... I'm sure I'll always have a stocky build but a lot of the fulb gotsta go.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 5, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I've been dieting. Health reasons... I'm sure I'll always have a stocky build but a lot of the fulb gotsta go.



That's alright, musclechub can rock too, btw.... :3

http://analikesyourface.deviantart.com/#/d354n77

Look like this. Except you know, not a drawing


----------



## Deanna (Oct 5, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> That's alright, musclechub can rock too, btw.... :3
> 
> http://analikesyourface.deviantart.com/#/d354n77
> 
> Look like this. Except you know, not a drawing



I can totally get into that ... the real thing and the art


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 10, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> That's alright, musclechub can rock too, btw.... :3
> 
> http://analikesyourface.deviantart.com/#/d354n77
> 
> Look like this. Except you know, not a drawing



Well its nice to know that my chubcle will be liked still. Thank you very much I'll show you when I am complete lol


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 11, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Well its nice to know that my chubcle will be liked still. Thank you very much I'll show you when I am complete lol



hehe kay :3


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 12, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> hehe kay :3



Get ready to set your nipples to STUNNED! ... Um yeah, awkward


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 12, 2011)

biggzv said:


> Are there any ladies out there that are interested in a growing bhm?



Gotta love that type of eye-candy. So. Yes.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## biggzv (Nov 23, 2012)

Are there any female fat admirers who would be interested in this bhm?


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe if you stick around and join in in games, conversations etc on the boards, you might find one? Y'know, instead of popping up once a year to ask the same question. Just a thought.


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 23, 2012)

biggzv...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 26, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Maybe if you stick around and join in in games, conversations etc on the boards, you might find one? Y'know, instead of popping up once a year to ask the same question. Just a thought.



This is the dumbest shit I've ever heard!!


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 27, 2012)

^amen to that it should go opn the advice thread 

what about a fluctuating BHM. Like the tide.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 27, 2012)

I swear, I really start to miss this place when I go away for too long....


----------



## cakeboy (Nov 27, 2012)

I grew a BHM once, but I moved it out of direct sunlight and the fucking thing died. Bullshit I tells ya!


----------



## seeker421 (Nov 28, 2012)

I always over-water them.


----------

